# TL Behaviors - Improvement of Leadership



## helloxbritty (Apr 30, 2022)

What does your TL do that you like? What do you wish they did more of? What do they do that you don’t like?


----------



## kainswor9170 (Apr 30, 2022)

I would have liked more transparency and less blindly doing things a certain way. Meaning not being afraid to challenge the ETLs or the SD.


----------



## happygoth (Apr 30, 2022)

kainswor9170 said:


> I would have liked more transparency and less blindly doing things a certain way. Meaning not being afraid to challenge the ETLs or the SD.


That can be a sticky wicket. They could challenge themselves right out of a job or position. TLs are caught between management and labor. They can be a bridge, but they can also get burned at both ends.


----------



## happygoth (Apr 30, 2022)

The worst TL I had got way too chummy with some members of the team. IMO they acted unprofessionally in several ways. They tried to cover for their TMs and didn't hold them accountable to get the job done. They were eventually moved back to the area they came from. 

The best one I had was no-nonsense but fair. Had reasonable expectations and worked with the team to show them how it's done. Didn't hesitate to praise but corrected bad habits and addressed unacceptable behavior. They were the toughest of the TMs I've had at Target but were still a bit too lenient in my book, lol.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Apr 30, 2022)

I like TLs that know the business process 100%. a TL that is in constantly communicating , command and follows up. 

I wish more TLs would delegate rather than give off a sense that EVERYTHING hinges on their physical contributions. 

I dislike TLs that smoke and think that a 5 minute smoke break every hour in addition to allotted breaks is some how ok.


----------



## Unleashed Dog (Apr 30, 2022)

My ETL and most of my TL peers are very hands on leaders. They try their best to plan ahead and communicate. But dumbass SD fucks everything  and doesn’t communicate or give any actual feedback. Just butts in and changed everything last minute and most of the store is burning.


----------



## ION the Prize (Apr 30, 2022)

helloxbritty said:


> What does your TL do that you like?



Today my TL did something that I liked.

He took the day off.


----------



## seasonaldude (Apr 30, 2022)

helloxbritty said:


> What does your TL do that you like?



Nada


helloxbritty said:


> What do you wish they did more of?



Call out and piss on out of my area.



helloxbritty said:


> What do they do that you don’t like?



Incorrectly set pogs.
Flex product out without store-tying it and setting capacities.
Whine. The man whines all the time about his workload and then bitches at any TM who complains about their own workload.
Constantly talk shit about other TLs who are actually good at their job.
Demand his TMs spend hours in fulfillment and then bitches at them for not getting things done.
Has actually tried to forbid TMs from asking his ETL questions.
Refuse to tell the ETL what he's doing and then when it's inevitably caught and wrong make his TMs fix it for him.
Reassign other TLs' TMs to his areas when he's the only lead in the building.
Refuse to train female TMs how to make a bale.

He's the Anti-Midas. Everything he touches turns to shit.


----------



## NKG (Apr 30, 2022)

helloxbritty said:


> What does your TL do that you like? What do you wish they did more of? What do they do that you don’t like?


As a former TL-

If you don't communicate to your teams things they need to know. They will seek it from other leaders. 

Recognition- You need to show them you are great full of of their hard work. Call it out in huddle. If even you have a tm that doesn't do great work 90% call them out for something. It could be they helped clean up trash. Even though it's a task they have to do. 

Be hands on. Jump in when the hard gets going. 

Routines- tm need to know what they are doing and what is expected of them. 

Treat them like people. If they don't feel good recognize it. Call out all the time figure out why. I used to ask do you want me to pick you up ?


----------



## 60SecondsRemaining (Apr 30, 2022)

People really only want three things out of a leader.

- Sincerety - I trust when you speak to me you are doing so from a place of honestly and truth.  I trust that when I speak, you are listening.
- Transparency - I trust that you will communicate everything relevant as soon as possible and without any unnecessary filter.
- Knowledge - I trust that you have the knowledge to help me be successful in my day to day role, and to tell me when you do not (so that we can learn together).

Do these three things and you'll be well on your way, regardless of where you're working.

A large part of my current job is to foster self-leading teams, so I spend a lot of time thinking about, and enacting this advice.


----------



## kainswor9170 (May 1, 2022)

happygoth said:


> That can be a sticky wicket. They could challenge themselves right out of a job or position. TLs are caught between management and labor. They can be a bridge, but they can also get burned at both ends.


I've never been a leader but I don't see how just offering constructive criticism would cost someone their job. There's nothing wrong with suggesting a different approach to things. Doesnt supposedly having an environment of "inclusion" and "openness" mean ETLs should at least listen to TLs ideas. Or was that leading with the guardrails of empathy thing a load of BS


----------



## happygoth (May 1, 2022)

kainswor9170 said:


> I've never been a leader but I don't see how just offering constructive criticism would cost someone their job. There's nothing wrong with suggesting a different approach to things. Doesnt supposedly having an environment of "inclusion" and "openness" mean ETLs should at least listen to TLs ideas. Or was that leading with the guardrails of empathy thing a load of BS


I took the word "challenge" to be a bit aggressive. There's a difference between challenging someone and suggesting a different approach, at least to my mind.

Of course you should be able to give your opinion respectfully, but in my experience a lot of salaried managers are not receptive to pushback. If something comes from higher up, there probably isn't much they can do to change things. And if it's their idea and you react negatively,  they may take it personally. 

What I did as a manager was just try to be honest with my team: "Hey guys, we have to do it this way now, or we have to start doing this or stop doing that. It's dumb and it sucks, but we just have to do it. Hopefully,  much like most other things that come down from on high, it won't last long and we can move on to the next dumb thing!"


----------



## 60SecondsRemaining (May 1, 2022)

kainswor9170 said:


> I've never been a leader but I don't see how just offering constructive criticism would cost someone their job. There's nothing wrong with suggesting a different approach to things. Doesnt supposedly having an environment of "inclusion" and "openness" mean ETLs should at least listen to TLs ideas. Or was that leading with the guardrails of empathy thing a load of BS


When the person you are challenging is not an actual leader themselves - they don't have a healthy view of criticism because they are not confident in their own ability.  They view any criticism not as an attempt to teach or improve, but as a personal attack.  This is one of the key indicators of a toxic team member.  When this person is in position of authority over anyone that toxicity becomes extremely dangerous to your team dynamic.

Anecdotal example - way back when I was a replenishment Sr. TL, I had some practices implemented differently from the Target best practice because we had determined that the way we devised simply worked better.  It took less time, it resulted in better metrics.  We got a new STL who lost her fucking mind that we weren't "following best practice".  I gave her some very simple constructive feedback in the form of "if they were truly the *best *practices...why would they ever change?  They're simply the best we know, until we find a better one."  I meant for this to be a learning moment for a new, young, STL.  Instead she tried (and failed) to write me up for insubordination.


----------



## FlowTeamChick (May 2, 2022)

I like that my TL trusts me to know my area well, to know how to do my job, to ask questions if I need to, to be able to organize my work load, and to pretty much just leave me to it. They check in with me, which is always nice - usually, it's just to make sure I'm doing okay. But if it's a day with a gazillion repack boxes and a boat load of price changes, it's good for me to be reminded to take a breath and ask for help. Otherwise, I just keep going like the Energizer Bunny.

I appreciate having extra help when I actually need it, like when I was setting a bunch of revisions and transitions, but please send only competent TMs to help. Having someone who doesn't know how to do price change do that task really isn't so helpful.

Used to have a TL who made me crazy with his micro-managing and favoritism. Some TMs might need closer management, but I do not so just stop it. And favoritism is always always always bad because nobody, not really even the favorites, wins. The favorite/s might think they're winning, and maybe they are if their goal is make everyone else hate them.

I don't like when (making an assumption here) the closing TL tells a TM to pull 1-for-1 batches for my area but without time to push them. So I walk into a mess the next morning because product is just thrown into multiple carts with no care. But those batches got pulled! Ug.


----------



## Sparkle5 (May 2, 2022)

Don't like the daily disappearing act of the entire leadership team for 30-45 minutes as they "meet" at Starbucks. No one answers TM s calls during this time. It communicates that we and the guest are un important. Every day this happens.


----------



## Sparkle5 (May 2, 2022)

Also dont like the increasing use of their native language between each other on the sales floor. Loudly sometimes. They don't see the guests staring at them. So tacky, unprofessional, and exclusionary. Communicates that they re commonality puts them above TM s and guests.


----------



## Sparkle5 (May 2, 2022)

Don't like the increasing use of the native language of the leadership team in the common areas off stage. It is intentionally exclusionary and communicates that some tm s have value and others do not.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (May 2, 2022)

Sparkle5 said:


> Don't like the daily disappearing act of the entire leadership team for 30-45 minutes as they "meet" at Starbucks. No one answers TM s calls during this time. It communicates that we and the guest are un important. Every day this happens.


My store has a meeting of that particular club daily as well, for ETLs only, of course. Our early warning sign that the SD is in the building is when the lowest ranked member of the clique actually answers a call…😂


----------



## Sparkle5 (May 2, 2022)

Black Sheep 214 said:


> My store has a meeting of that particular club daily as well, for ETLs only, of course. Our early warning sign that the SD is in the building is when the lowest ranked member of the clique actually answers a call…😂


Not sure who decides to eventually pick up the walkie call but for sure we ll go ABC order at least 4 TL s before anyone responds. Kind of an ongoing joke on the floor.


----------



## commiecorvus (May 2, 2022)

Sparkle5 said:


> Don't like the increasing use of the native language of the leadership team in the common areas off stage. It is intentionally exclusionary and communicates that some tm s have value and others do not.



This one confuses me.
Are all the TLs speaking Navaho?
Do you feel uncomfortable because you don't know Navaho?
Are they using it to give instructions to the TM's who are Navaho?
Do they try to talk to you in Navaho?
Are they just having a private conversation i.e. bullshitting?

When I worked at Target there was a TL who grew up in Quebec and another who grew up in Côte d'Ivoire also known as Ivory Coast.
They both spoke variations on French and would spend their lunch hour (and sometimes on the floor) talking to each other in French.
Nobody felt left out or gave a shit.


----------



## Sparkle5 (May 2, 2022)

commiecorvus said:


> This one confuses me.
> Are all the TLs speaking Navaho?
> Do you feel uncomfortable because you don't know Navaho?
> Are they using it to give instructions to the TM's who are Navaho?
> ...


Private conversations are behind closed doors. Common areas like Salesfloor,  backrooms, equipment room are not private . The common language should be spoken if you give a shit about your coworkers or your guests. If a guest needs a second language assistance have at it... you're a hero. Otherwise you're all about flaunting your differences and tempting divisiveness in the workplace.


----------



## redeye58 (May 2, 2022)

commiecorvus said:


> When I worked at Target there was a TL who grew up in Quebec and another who grew up in Côte d'Ivoire also known as Ivory Coast.
> They both spoke variations on French and would spend their lunch hour (and sometimes on the floor) talking to each other in French.
> Nobody felt left out or gave a shit.


Had an ETL-AP who I happened to share a European language with & they would call me on the walkie to switch to 4 & use said language when discussing someone they were observing. Sometimes they could ask me questions almost in the presence of the person.


----------



## commiecorvus (May 2, 2022)

Sparkle5 said:


> Private conversations are behind closed doors. Common areas like Salesfloor,  backrooms, equipment room are not private . The common language should be spoken if you give a shit about your coworkers or your guests. If a guest needs a second language assistance have at it... you're a hero. Otherwise you're all about flaunting your differences and tempting divisiveness in the workplace.




I'm sorry it makes you uncomfortable to have people speak another language around you.
However, people have the right to speak Navaho to each other if they want to.
The United States does not have an official language and neither does Target.
Americans kinda suck at knowing more than one language.
Here in Alaska there are literally over a hundred languages spoken in some of our schools.

Perhaps you might want to learn Navaho so you can communicate as well.


----------



## Sparkle5 (May 2, 2022)

commiecorvus said:


> I'm sorry it makes you uncomfortable to have people speak another language around you.
> However, people have the right to speak Navaho to each other if they want to.
> The United States does not have an official language and neither does Target.
> Americans kinda suck at knowing more than one language.
> ...


I know 'enough',  to know they aren't talking about work / business when in Target common work areas. They re self centered and unprofessional. Guests don't approach them for help. Maybe all the guests should learn Navaho so they can have a better shopping experience. Yes? Or I should chime in
 and loaf as well? 
Apples and oranges to compare a schoolyard to a place of business....


----------



## commiecorvus (May 2, 2022)

Sparkle5 said:


> I know 'enough',  to know they aren't talking about work / business when in Target common work areas. They re self centered and unprofessional. Guests don't approach them for help. Maybe all the guests should learn Navaho so they can have a better shopping experience. Yes? Or I should chime in
> and loaf as well?
> Apples and oranges to compare a schoolyard to a place of business....



Back in the days when there was price change teams, the two women who worked the carts would chat as they worked.
They were from the mountains of Peru and I think English was their third, maybe fourth language.
I was doing my Signing Ninja duties behind them in the Ladies Unmentionables, and a Karen came storming past me.
She stopped because I guess she thought I shared her #fffffff ancestry and would sympathize with her issue.
"I feel like I'm in Mexico when I'm trying to shop here." she cried.
When I tried explain that the ladies were Quechua and weren't speaking Spanish at all, she got really upset and dashed away.
Not sure if it was because she felt stupid or racist.


----------



## Sparkle5 (May 2, 2022)

commiecorvus said:


> Back in the days when there was price change the two ladies who worked the carts would chat as they worked.
> They were from the mountains of Peru and I think English was their third, maybe fourth language.
> I was doing the signing behind them in the Ladies Unmentionables, and a Karen came storming past me.
> She stopped because I guess she thought I shared was #fffffff and would sympathize with her issue.
> ...


I did price changes, today. And helped a few guests at the same time. I worked. If I was approached by a second language customer there s a few tm s to call over...it's all good. We re working...I usually remain present to show my support for the guest experience and to build relationships to better meet the needs of the Target business.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 3, 2022)

Sparkle5 said:


> I know 'enough',  to know they aren't talking about work / business when in Target common work areas. They re self centered and unprofessional. Guests don't approach them for help. Maybe all the guests should learn Navaho so they can have a better shopping experience. Yes? Or I should chime in
> and loaf as well?
> Apples and oranges to compare a schoolyard to a place of business..


It's suggested to take the target diversity training class again.


----------



## dabug (May 3, 2022)

I kind of get it, but there’s only been a handful of times. One time I was trying to just do my job and stock shelves. I’m a very understanding and kind person, but this particular individual had a very thick accent and I just couldn’t make out what they were saying. I tried pointing to my phone and offered for them to type into google translate, offered to just walk and they could show me what they needed etc, but they just wanted to tell me. 

I just wanted to help these people but they kept switching inbetween broken english and their full native language to gossip to each other. This was obvious by the body language, snickering, covering mouths and whispering into the other’s ear etc. Basically making fun of me, just an employee, for not understanding their language. Unfortunately no one else in my store, to my knowledge at that point, spoke that language. 

I’m not going to say anything about who should speak who’s language, because that doesn’t matter. But being about as white as someone could possibly be, this scenario happened several times over my time at Target and it was really embarrassing…


----------



## redeye58 (May 3, 2022)

As the saying goes:
What do you call someone who speaks three languages? Tri-lingual.
What do you call someone who speaks two languages? Bi-lingual.
What do you call someone who speaks only one language? American.

As Commie has suggested, maybe start learning the other language as a way to help guests as well as not being left out.
Imagine their surprise if you happened to respond to them in said tongue?

I'm still trying to pick up common phrases in ASL & Spanish as I have a lot of regular clientele who use both.
While it's not perfect, some of my folks appreciate my effort.


----------



## jenna (May 3, 2022)

helloxbritty said:


> What does your TL do that you like?


hmm.... *not* bother me



helloxbritty said:


> What do you wish they did more of?


continue to *not* bother me



helloxbritty said:


> What do they do that you don’t like?


*Amalgamation of TLs over time*​- play favorites
- stand around and gossip
- not answer calls on the walkie (obviously excluding restroom breaks, etc.)
- not do basic TL tasks like help vendors, answer the phones before store opens, etc.

- steal fixtures that are in use -- like take an entire shelf from a set POG or SP
- take credit for other's work
- willfully destroy other's work
- ask for a back up cashier when the TL is more than capable of ringing out the *one* extra guest in line  aka standing at the front, calling for help on the walkie - just as easy for them to cashier

- Fill up guest carts/3-tiers/U-boats with crap and abandon them around the store or the backroom
- Dump *all* the shit into the fixture room making it a heath hazard
-  Stock product incorrectly -- over stock, mis-stock
- Set incorrectly

- Clean out fixture room by throwing e.v.e.r.y.t.h.i.n.g away
- leave trash everywhere - salesfloor, backroom, etc.
- hide in an office
- fail to hold their team accountable for basic tasks -- like pricing, reshop, keeping backroom neat, etc

- failing to plan
- not working ahead as much as possible
- tearing down a set (like Seasonal) and making a huge fucking mess in the process
- taking advantage of the DEOs (higher expectations and workload) while not holding the IONs accountable for anything
- not following up with team members - especially ones that are working in a new area or working on a new task


----------



## dabug (May 3, 2022)

redeye58 said:


> As the saying goes:
> What do you call someone who speaks three languages? Tri-lingual.
> What do you call someone who speaks two languages? Bi-lingual.
> What do you call someone who speaks only one language? American.
> ...


First off I want to say thank you because your posts were some of the most informative and helpful for me when I was working at Target. I’m not trying to be rude at all, but if Target wants to move forward with their new nametags that show if you speak ASL/Spanish etc, they need to pay their team members and team leads to reflect that. I have the utmost respect for Commie as well, and I think that I have shown that in my time on this forum, but setting the baseline standard at being bilingual is a big stretch. If you live in an area of the US that has a much higher percentage of people speaking something other than English as their native language, that’s one thing.

In the part of the south that I live in, however, the population is probably 80-85% white. The store that I worked in’s demographic had an even higher percentage of southern white people. I just don’t understand how you can assume that all people who speak english natively that work at Target should just go learn a second language. 

Correct me if I’m wrong here, but the joke that you quoted Commie saying in the top of your message, implies that if an American doesn’t want to learn a second language, they’re racist. That’s fine, but can you explain why the joke shouldn’t go both ways?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 3, 2022)

dabug said:


> First off I want to say thank you because your posts were some of the most informative and helpful for me when I was working at Target. I’m not trying to be rude at all, but if Target wants to move forward with their new nametags that show if you speak ASL/Spanish etc, they need to pay their team members and team leads to reflect that. I have the utmost respect for Commie as well, and I think that I have shown that in my time on this forum, but setting the baseline standard at being bilingual is a big stretch. If you live in an area of the US that has a much higher percentage of people speaking something other than English as their native language, that’s one thing.
> 
> In the part of the south that I live in, however, the population is probably 80-85% white. The store that I worked in’s demographic had an even higher percentage of southern white people. I just don’t understand how you can assume that all people who speak english natively that work at Target should just go learn a second language.
> 
> Correct me if I’m wrong here, but the joke that you quoted Commie saying in the top of your message, implies that if an American doesn’t want to learn a second language, they’re racist. That’s fine, but can you explain why the joke shouldn’t go both ways?


I don’t speak Spanish, I will stay to help out on translating on terms. Those folks are guests too.


----------



## commiecorvus (May 3, 2022)

dabug said:


> First off I want to say thank you because your posts were some of the most informative and helpful for me when I was working at Target. I’m not trying to be rude at all, but if Target wants to move forward with their new nametags that show if you speak ASL/Spanish etc, they need to pay their team members and team leads to reflect that. I have the utmost respect for Commie as well, and I think that I have shown that in my time on this forum, but setting the baseline standard at being bilingual is a big stretch. If you live in an area of the US that has a much higher percentage of people speaking something other than English as their native language, that’s one thing.
> 
> In the part of the south that I live in, however, the population is probably 80-85% white. The store that I worked in’s demographic had an even higher percentage of southern white people. I just don’t understand how you can assume that all people who speak english natively that work at Target should just go learn a second language.
> 
> Correct me if I’m wrong here, but the joke that you quoted Commie saying in the top of your message, implies that if an American doesn’t want to learn a second language, they’re racist. That’s fine, but can you explain why the joke shouldn’t go both ways?



The joke isn't implying that folks who don't want to learn a second language are racist.
It's mostly implying that the American school system has really failed us by not making a second language a requirement.
People in just about every country in the world can speak more than one language and it's pretty damned sad that we as one of the richest in the world can't seem to get past that.
It makes you better at your own language, it gives a you a better understanding of the culture and people whose language you have learned, and apparently makes you learn better (see study below).
So as one of the people who discovered the hard way that I can't keep a second language in my head, ADHD plus a few fun cognitive disorders, I appreciate and envy the fact that most people can.


			https://www.pnas.org/doi/10.1073/pnas.0811323106


----------



## JiJi (May 3, 2022)

helloxbritty said:


> What do they do that you don’t like?


Well, I'm not with spot anymore but here's some things on what NOT to do as a TL:

- play favorites
- not jump in and help when things get heavy instead of yelling at us over the walkie
- said verbatim "it's not my problem, you need to take that up with <ETL>" when I told her I needed to be at the packing station due to an injury hindering me from running around for OPU - you're the TL, it IS your problem, YOU need to make accommodations for your team
- take credit for other people's work
- have a "holier-than-thou" general attitude
- take away half the tasks that one TM has been doing for literally months and months because "those are tasks for Leads" and then not do them

I may be slightly biased here but yes those are some of my experiences. She was/is a terrible lead, she has caused EVERYONE to quit in the last 8 months, and isn't even training anyone properly from what I've seen.


----------



## redeye58 (May 3, 2022)

dabug said:


> In the part of the south that I live in, however, the population is probably 80-85% white. The store that I worked in’s demographic had an even higher percentage of southern white people. I just don’t understand how you can assume that all people who speak english natively that work at Target should just go learn a second language.


I'm also in the south - Texas - where people are always bemoaning those who don't speak English & grousing about signs in both languages. 
Everyone knows that Texas was a part of Mexico a couple hundred years ago & still has a significant Latinx population so I fail to see the problem with attempting to learn yet another language (or phrases) even at my advanced age.
Thing is, you don't HAVE to learn another language but don't complain when others are conversing around you in their native tongue, even if you THINK they're talking trash about you.
Compare that to being in the minority & hearing others, KNOWING they're talking trash about you.


----------



## Sparkle5 (May 4, 2022)

Don't like leadership that puts an esl employee on the salesfloor with such a thick accent that it took 3 calls by them on the walkie..and ME walking over to find them standing over a huge spill in Chem. VERY much a safety issue for everyone. They do well in guest services where lingo is limited to a quick transaction. But being responsible for guest and co-worker safety at this point is irresponsible.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 4, 2022)

Sparkle5 said:


> Don't like leadership that puts an esl employee on the salesfloor with such a thick accent that it took 3 calls by them on the walkie..and ME walking over to find them standing over a huge spill in Chem. VERY much a safety issue for everyone. They do well in guest services where lingo is limited to a quick transaction. But being responsible for guest and co-worker safety at this point is irresponsible.


additional training maybe needed. speak slowly to that tm, so they can understand you.


----------



## Sparkle5 (May 4, 2022)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> additional training maybe needed. speak slowly to that tm, so they can understand you.


Oh my gosh what a great suggestion for training. If Target can send $$ student TM s to school...perhaps include esl course offerings from the Community Centers or local night courses etc... to help continue TM language acquisition. They then have the entire team to practice with on the job! This TM knew exactly what to do in this instance of a spill- clearly understood her training to stay with the spill and call for assistance- sadly no one understood AT ALL what she was saying over the walkie. I recognized her voice so after her 3rd rapid call I sought her out where I last saw her.. Proves my point perfectly that it is poor leadership to put her in that predicament to jeopardize safety.


----------



## jenna (May 4, 2022)




----------



## Saedastarcaller (May 4, 2022)

Anyway.

Like:

-Setting realistic goals. Focus the TM on the actual key task for the day

-Ability to use and  Target lingo effectively. 

-Recognition. Constructive feedback if there isn’t anything “worth” recognizing and it’s a growing trend the TM may not be aware of.

-Fostering mutually beneficial teamwork. Don’t just tell the team to “blitz a section” and ignore who’s getting what work done. 

Don’t like:
-When they demonstrate ignorance of a very common knowledge work thing. Like not knowing that TLs are included on the executive schedule and as such have access to the executive schedule and can tell someone which ETL is in on a given day.

-An inability to train others on complex tasks due to poor communication skills. If I have to ask multiple follow up questions to understand one step of a process then you’re probably skipping steps that you take for granted.

-Passive or outright aggression when someone asks leads to bring keys for anything.

-Getting in the way of a TM who knows how to manage their own time. Or “explaining” something to a TM who clearly understands the concept already. Obfuscating missing opportunities with simply not having unlimited time.

-Airing grievances about other TMs/leads in front of regular TMs.

-Gaslighting, lying, keeping important information from others.

-Refusal to hold only certain TMs accountable.


----------



## TheClopen (May 14, 2022)

kainswor9170 said:


> I've never been a leader but I don't see how just offering constructive criticism would cost someone their job. There's nothing wrong with suggesting a different approach to things. Doesnt supposedly having an environment of "inclusion" and "openness" mean ETLs should at least listen to TLs ideas. Or was that leading with the guardrails of empathy thing a load of BS


My ETL is epic in this way he will ask a lot what my thoughts are on a certain situation.
We sometimes have competiotions to see who can do it better. 😂


----------



## Captain Orca (May 14, 2022)

Mr. C    She was both racist and stupid.  Behavior like that is deplorable.   Hopefully the Karen won't come back.  We had many folks who among themselves spoke a middle eastern language.  Great workers, very nice folks.  Thankfully I never witnessed an event such as yours and if I did I would have gone "Captains Voice."


----------



## BurgerBob (May 14, 2022)

seasonaldude said:


> Nada
> 
> 
> Call out and piss on out of my area.
> ...


If a tl angers me. I audit their area meticulously.  And then laugh as they get buried under freight.


----------



## seasonaldude (May 14, 2022)

BurgerBob said:


> If a tl angers me. I audit their area meticulously.  And then laugh as they get buried under freight.



I don't have that kind of time. I did recently happen to know that my TL had flexed out a shit ton of throw pillows without locating them so fulfillment inevitably INF'd several of them. I was asked to do those suspect tasks. Bad idea, TL, bad idea. Not my area. Those all went to 0.


----------



## yojkraps (Aug 10, 2022)

helloxbritty said:


> What does your TL do that you like? What do you wish they did more of? What do they do that you don’t like?


Worst TL? Not my TL but other TLs in my building refuse to hold anyone accountable because they don't want them to dislike them, making for a good cop/bad cop dynamic in the store. Leadership involves having uncomfortable conversations. The previous TLs in my area refused to hold anyone accountable for anything and now I look like the bad cop for making them own their work centers 100% and holding them accountable when their zone slips, giving them timelines, and constantly correcting their previously allowed behaviors. Not correcting inappropriate behavior on the spot enables more negative behaviors. 
Best TL? They focus on training and development, aren't afraid of leading and having corrective action, but are also human and make sure they maintain the human aspect of the job. For instance coaching a TM for attendance is necessary, but understanding they had a death in the family and asking what they can do to support them in their time of need. Or understanding that you cannot expect the same performance in terms of speed from a 20 year old as a 75 year old.


----------

